# Water level



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Lower gauge as NC is 18ft and rising for anyone interested..... Not sure when the river is going to crest but I'm at work this week and whenever I find out I'll let you guys know!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Lower gauge as NC is 18ft and rising for anyone interested..... Not sure when the river is going to crest but I'm at work this week and whenever I find out I'll let you guys know!
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
> 
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Water still on the rise. Was told by several lock men today the Ohio is expected to crest sometime tomorrow! Unless the other storm hits us earlier than expected! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to make it out this weekend.
Let me know how you guys do. Going to be some fast water.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm working also.... I wouldn't recommend taking a boat out in this water that's for sure. Trolling motor won't pull you upstream. On the water now and our work boat isn't doing much upstream 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't know about NC, but Big O. is on a fast rise at Cincy. 35.55 at 5am this morning and predicted 49' by Tues. 35' is dangerous enough to stay off with a fishing boat. Current will be wicked by the weekend.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Don't know about NC, but Big O. is on a fast rise at Cincy. 35.55 at 5am this morning and predicted 49' by Tues. 35' is dangerous enough to stay off with a fishing boat. Current will be wicked by the weekend.


She's definitely rising up here! And more rain on the way.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

It's cresting now on the mon and allegheny rivers.... Expect NC and the southern locks to stay pretty high until they get all of this extra water up here dumped out!..., talking about the possibility of another storm up this way! Hope that doesn't happen! Especially for you guys down cincinatti! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Boy i just drive past PI and the water was at the top of the pier rail. Saw some guys fishing from shore.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Was telling doboy earlier I had about a 20 min delay for a lock on the allegheny river this morning and there was a nice current break below the wall I assumed some eyes had to be hanging out in so I rigged my buddy up with a gulp minnow and within 10 mins we both pulled in a walleye. It's raging up here to just have to find some good current breaks at the upper end of pools.... High water is almost easier because there are even less calm places for them to hide


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Water is falling out still pretty muddy but there's more visibility than there was yesterday! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it true its usually better to fish when the waters on the rise? Venturing out shortly. Gonna check out the creeks-river.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rboyer said:


> water is falling out still pretty muddy but there's more visibility than there was yesterday!
> 
> 
> -ryan boyer


thanks ryan.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Flatty01 said:


> Is it true its usually better to fish when the waters on the rise? Venturing out shortly. Gonna check out the creeks-river.


Don't know how true thAt is I don't mind fishing in high water either way if you can find current breaks on the rise or fall they are almost guaranteed to hold fish in my opinion and experience!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Was at PI late morning. Few fishing and the ones that were were the fish were few and far between. All locks open and water still a foot over the catwalk. Lots of debris.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes there is. I went through pile Island around 10:00 this morning and noticed a few vehicles over there.... We are watching the fleet at shoemaker mine until tomorrow.... Why not fish the WV bank right inside the river lock wall? It's guaranteed deep water and a nice break from the current..... That's where I'd be trying if the water was to high to fish the pier and I lived down this way.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Makes alot of sense. Hope someone is able to take one for the team and try it!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah if you or you know of anyone who tries it let me know I'd like to hear how it fishes in high water! Just can't see any reason why it wouldn't produce! Also you can park right at the lock.... There is public parking there but you'd have to walk down the river bank a good ways (still would beat the walk at NC WV side by far)


-Ryan Boyer


----------

